# wanted house to rent - long term



## Tricia Cooper (May 12, 2009)

Am looking for a 3 bed household to rent long term in a quiet area. LARNACA AREA, Pyla, Vroklini, Zylotimbou (can't spell it), Ormedia. Main priority is peace and quiet.Furnished or partly furnished.
Have been in our current place for over 3 years but due to a noisy dog which is chained up 24 hours a day and a noisy bus route are needing to move on.
We are a retired couple who have family visit so need a minimum of 3 bedrooms. We currently pay €550 for a beautiful 3 bed house this includes internet and rates and is in Pyla.
Swimming pool would be nice but not essential.
SNIP


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Here are some sites you can search on. I just rented a place and I was using these sites to search:

Villas and Apartments for sale and rent in Nicosia, Pafos, Limassol, Larnaca. Cyprus Property.
Cyprus Property Prime > Home
BuyRentSellCyprus.com - The Ultimate Cyprus Property Guide
Rent Cyprus Property Long Term | Advertise Paphos Nicosia Limassol Larnaca Properties


----------



## Tricia Cooper (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Zack, have seen some properties with some agents but they just show you the property you are interested in and never come back with any more properties. Bit different to uk!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

The agent I used here in Paphos was very pro-active but I doubt she works in Larnaca unfortuatly. If you want to come out to Paphos then I can refer you!


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> The agent I used here in Paphos was very pro-active but I doubt she works in Larnaca unfortuatly. If you want to come out to Paphos then I can refer you!


Hi Zach, my family and I are now in Paphos (arrived last Sat) and we are looking for furnished accommodation in Peyia - ideally a 3 bed villa or large apartment. Can you recommend anyone to help? I've spoken with Julian Tsindos in Coral Bay but he only has an unfurnished villa at the moment. We are currently in a holiday villa until 30/8 and hope to rent until April - this way we get to see if we wish to reside full time in Cyprus.

Many thanks !

Tracey

(might take a while to log on again - we have no wifi in our villa


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Hi Zach, my family and I are now in Paphos (arrived last Sat) and we are looking for furnished accommodation in Peyia - ideally a 3 bed villa or large apartment. Can you recommend anyone to help? I've spoken with Julian Tsindos in Coral Bay but he only has an unfurnished villa at the moment. We are currently in a holiday villa until 30/8 and hope to rent until April - this way we get to see if we wish to reside full time in Cyprus.
> 
> Many thanks !
> 
> ...


Becky at http://www.smartrentzcyprus.com/ have a lot


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Anders I'll give Becky a try x


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> Here are some sites you can search on. I just rented a place and I was using these sites to search:
> 
> Villas and Apartments for sale and rent in Nicosia, Pafos, Limassol, Larnaca. Cyprus Property.
> Cyprus Property Prime > Home
> ...


I had not previously seen 2 of these sites, so I was quite pleased when you posted the links to provide us with more choice in our online search. Unfortunately, however, they are not as user friendly as the SmartRentz site because they do not have filters. It's so frustrating to click on a property for more information only to find that it is rented as so many are.

I just wish these agents would advertise *available* properties. Not doing so is a total waste of the potential renter's time...


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I agree about available vs rented properties. If its rented it should be removed. Its a waste of time, but thankfully only a few seconds. That was the first thing I checked when opening a property.

Ktimatagora has filters available so its the most userfriendly of the 4 I posted.


----------



## Tricia Cooper (May 12, 2009)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I had not previously seen 2 of these sites, so I was quite pleased when you posted the links to provide us with more choice in our online search. Unfortunately, however, they are not as user friendly as the SmartRentz site because they do not have filters. It's so frustrating to click on a property for more information only to find that it is rented as so many are.
> 
> I just wish these agents would advertise *available* properties. Not doing so is a total waste of the potential renter's time...


Found what we want, thanks for your help Zac, really funny the owner took us to the wrong house within an hour we had decided it was what we wanted. Not perfect, but appears so peaceful.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Congratulations


----------

